# Topics > AI in car and transport > Cargo transport, freight transport >  Autonomous trucks, PACCAR Inc., Bellevue, Washington, USA

## Airicist

Developer - PACCAR Inc.

----------


## Airicist

NVIDIA and PACCAR developing self-driving trucks

Published on Mar 16, 2017




> NVIDIA is collaborating with PACCAR, one of the world's largest trucking companies, to work on making millions of trucks safer with NVIDIA DRIVE PX AI computers and deep learning.


"NVIDIA Working with Truckmaker PACCAR on Self-Driving Technology"

by Danny Shapiro
March 16, 2017

----------


## Airicist

The PACCAR Innovation Center

Published on Jun 6, 2019




> The PACCAR Silicon Valley Innovation Center is coordinating next-generation research and identifying emerging technologies that will benefit future vehicle performance. Technology areas of focus include advanced driver assistance systems (ADAS), artificial intelligence, vehicle connectivity and augmented reality. The Innovation Center is also accelerating partnerships in the development of electric and hydrogen fuel cell powertrains, as well as the deployment of big data analytics.

----------

